# 1901 ASV Publishers?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 21, 2009)

Brethren,

I know Star Bibles publishes the ASV of 1901. I thought I saw somewhere another independent publisher was now publishing some re-set editions and I can't for the life of me remember who it was! (And I didn't bookmark it for some reason). Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2009)

Star Publishing (I am pretty sure????) I think they still make a decent limp cover Edition.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2009)

Star is the only one I know of. I saw a nice edition of the ASV at a Lifeway years ago and am still kicking myself for not buying it. (I'm not sure if it was Star or not. It was self pronouncing and had a number of useful study helps in the back, like maybe a dictionary.) 

If I recall correctly Vic Bottomly uses the ASV so he may know.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I had seen it on Ebay, and followed a link to the publisher. These weren't quite Cambridge level, but were supposed to be excellent.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2009)

An apology, I just noted you were aware Star does an edition, as far as I know they are the only ones still Publishing the ASV. Sorry about being redundant, I did not see in your first post you knew about Star. Did you find another older one from a different publisher?


----------

